
SGXIO: Generic Trusted I/O Path for Intel SGX - detaro
https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.01061
======
detaro
Found via todays _the morning paper_ , which has a writeup as well:
[https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/04/07/sgxio-generic-trusted-
io...](https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/04/07/sgxio-generic-trusted-io-path-for-
intel-sgx/)

